# MULTI-SOUND CALL



## prairiewolf

Here is my newest design in calls. It has a closed reed installed ahead of the open reed so you get both sounds at same time, or pull toneboard out and get only the closed reed sound or put toneboard in other end and only get the open reed sound. Thats not all! put the toneboard ahead of closed reed and you can make three diff sounds with your lips. 1-put lips against band and only get closed reed sound 2-put lips in about middle of toneboard and get both sounds together 3-place lips on tip of toneboard and only get high pitched open reed sounds. Not a fancy call at all but it does have the sounds. Price is $13 shipped. In pic toneboard isnt pushed in all the way, didnt catch that before I took the pic but it will go all the way in.


----------



## bones44

Looks like a winner PW !


----------



## Scotty D.

PM me PW--I'll take it...


----------



## 220swift

PW,

When you make another let me know. That will make a nice match with the howler.


----------



## prairiewolf

OK Mike, Do you want it the same shape as the howler, I can make it pretty much the same except barrel wont have as much angle as howler. Or I can make it straight like this in the pic. Let me know


----------



## 220swift

just like the one in the picture


----------



## youngdon

Sweet call Ed...Yur killin' me here.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Put me in for one too, Ed!! Do you do Paypal?


----------



## bones44

You guys won't be sorry. I'm with Don, if he keeps coming out with new ones I'm gonna be broke ! Oh wait, already am...lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes, I have paypal Chris what wood would you like? (did you get other call?)

cocobolo
maple burl(like pic)
claro walnut
colored lam plywood (lots of diff colors)

And thanks guys, I am glad you like my calls it gives this retired old man something to do.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'll take one too, just like in the pic. Let me know when you have one ready.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok guys, I will br making more come Monday.


----------



## El Gato Loco

prairiewolf said:


> Yes, I have paypal Chris what wood would you like? (did you get other call?)
> 
> cocobolo
> maple burl(like pic)
> claro walnut
> colored lam plywood (lots of diff colors)
> 
> And thanks guys, I am glad you like my calls it gives this retired old man something to do.


Just like the pic works for me too (maple burl).

I did get the other calls too.... loving the open reed. Need to take a few minutes to figure the other one out.

My only request / suggestion would be some sort of label or identifying mark. I am starting to collect a lot of different calls and they mean a lot more to me with the makers name on them someplace. Just a thought....

Thanks again


----------



## Scotty D.

Got mine today, Ed... Thanx!!! I really like the way it sounds, especially when using the dual reed technique...Might be just the sound that'll pique the interest of all the call-shy yotes around here... : )


----------



## prairiewolf

Glad you like it Scotty , just got back been away for a few days.


----------



## prairiewolf

Chris I know I need to figure out a way to sign or mark the calls, Ive had others suggest it also. I do have labels but think they look to cheezy. I am trying to come up with some type of branding iron, but size is the problem.


----------



## Scotty D.

Get one of those cheap woodburner sets for kids & put 'EW' on it...


----------



## El Gato Loco

You could hand carve it for all I care... or even a sharpy before the clear coat.


----------



## fr3db3ar

prairiewolf said:


> but size is the problem.


That's what she said


----------



## bones44

I have a few by Bob at RareEarth and he uses a pint pen before the final clear coat. Just a thought Ed. Scotty, let us know what you can come up with as far as sounds. This is one kind of call that I've never seen or used yet.


----------



## Scotty D.

bones44 said:


> Scotty, let us know what you can come up with as far as sounds. This is one kind of call that I've never seen or used yet.


Took it out for a spin last night...No yotes spotted... I asked my friend how it sounded while I was using the dual reed method & he said it sounded great....A high squeal mixed with the raspier closed reed... As for myself, I really can't tell how it sounds when I'm using it, cuz of the voices in my head....


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is a pic of the calls I turned today for Chris, Mike(220swift) and fr3db3ar


----------



## 220swift

Those look great!!!!!


----------



## bones44

Scotty D. said:


> Took it out for a spin last night...No yotes spotted... I asked my friend how it sounded while I was using the dual reed method & he said it sounded great....A high squeal mixed with the raspier closed reed... As for myself, I really can't tell how it sounds when I'm using it, cuz of the voices in my head....


 That's what I figured.....


----------



## prairiewolf

Here are 2 more multi sound calls for sale. The laminate one doesnt take the toneboard very well on the opposite end but works great as multi sound and closed reed. Prices are: laminate $11 maple burl $13 Note these prices will go up next season !!


----------



## prairiewolf

Also all you guys that have bought a multi sound should I keep the straight barrel or more shape like the last 2 ??


----------



## 220swift

Is there much sound difference?


----------



## prairiewolf

No, the sound is the same since I still drill a half inch hole, its only looks. Thats why the laminate one doesnt accept the tone board good on the opposite end, it is flared out a little and the toneboard doesnt fit as tight there. For future multi sounds I have to leave a 1/2 hole at both ends to be able to move toneboard around or I could not worry about being able to use open reed by itself.


----------



## 220swift

My vote will be for the straight barrel.......however, the laminate will show more color with the taper. As I would only buy a solid wood call.........straight


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks, I will wait to see what others say but I like the straight for this call and I have other woods I can use also, cocobolo and claro walnut


----------



## Scotty D.

The new style looks great,too, Ed...I really like the laminate...


----------



## fr3db3ar

The laminate is definitely going to look prettier with some curves to it.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Ed,

Got my MSC today.... GREAT CALL! Guys who picked this one up....one idea... bypass the open reed (although it will still be used) and place your lips just AFTER the band and blow. How great is that sound?!?! I'm loving it!

Ed - if I send my other 2 calls back to you and cover the shipping, would you sign those like you did the MSC? Some might think I am overreacting, but I really like seeing your name on there. It's a big part of what makes the call IMO and this way I won't lose track of who made the calls as my collection grows!


----------



## prairiewolf

Sure Chris, do you need my shipping info or do you have it from the return address?


----------



## youngdon

Bone i take it that is smaller than a quart pen ?

A fine point sharpie works good before the clear coat. Some other brands of markers will run when you try to coat them, a sharpie may need to have a clear coat under it too or it may bleed into the surrounding wood.


----------



## prairiewolf

I initialed these calls after one clear coat than 2 more coats after signing. I have black,siver and gold for signing the calls from now on.


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> Bone i take it that is smaller than a quart pen ?
> 
> A fine point sharpie works good before the clear coat. Some other brands of markers will run when you try to coat them, a sharpie may need to have a clear coat under it too or it may bleed into the surrounding wood.


 I don't know but they turn out nicely when finished. lol


----------



## prairiewolf

The laminate call is sold, Thanks Scott


----------



## Scotty D.

Got the laminate call, Ed..Love it -- Thanx so much!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Ed, is it on purpose that your initials resemble a dog when turned upside down? Ingenious.


----------



## prairiewolf

LOL, no I didnt plan on my initals to look that way. But I did mean to offset the letters. It took me awhile to see what you were talking about , but after walking away and then looking not thinking letters I saw it. (my wife saw it right away) Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## fr3db3ar

It wasn't obvious at first....I just happened to walk downstairs and it was lying upside down on the desk










It really shows up best if you look at a small pic. And think picture not letters.


----------



## bones44

That's very cool actually ! Good catch Fred. You'll have to incorporate that one in every call Ed. lol


----------



## youngdon

That is cool...I'd be practicing to make it look that way everytime.


----------

